# Anybody having experince of going through VETASSESS assessment



## lucky_13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently working in IT Industry as Web Desiger/Sr Web designer and SOL list is showing that VETASSESS will be my assessing authority.

I have visited VETASSESS web site and my Job realtes to Groub B

Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS.

Anybody would like to share experience of their VETASSESS assessing authority.

Thanks,
Lucky


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Lucky13
I had my assessment done thru VETASSESS ... almost 3 years ago.... Hassle free and on time. But just one confusion, wouldn't you need an ACS assessment if you are a computer professional?
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/assessing-authorities.pdf



lucky_13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working in IT Industry as Web Desiger/Sr Web designer and SOL list is showing that VETASSESS will be my assessing authority.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucky_13 (Jul 28, 2011)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> Hi Lucky13
> I had my assessment done thru VETASSESS ... almost 3 years ago.... Hassle free and on time. But just one confusion, wouldn't you need an ACS assessment if you are a computer professional?
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/assessing-authorities.pdf



Hi Sanjay,

Few days back i was thinking same that my skills were assessed by ACS but reading SOL list carefully from here 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1-2.pdf

My occupation assessing Authority is VETASSESS.

Could you provide me more information for VETASSESS procedure is it similar to VETASSESS. Would you like to share your experience.

Thanks,
Lucky


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

hi
as mentioned my exp was absolutely hassle free and I sent my education documents mark sheets and degree certificates and my last 10 years employment assessed hence all documents had to be notarised and sent.
They ask for the employment document in a particular format which i had requested for from all my previous employers which they obliged with.


they do charge a fee ...depends on what assessment you need done.... Fees and payment (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

it takes approximately 2 months for the assessment results to come through.

we sent them through our agent.

if you need any more clarifications ask away 

regards
sunita


lucky_13 said:


> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> Few days back i was thinking same that my skills were assessed by ACS but reading SOL list carefully from here
> 
> ...


----------



## HoutoMel (May 9, 2011)

I'm currently in the VETASSESS process and while VETASSESS may have taken 2 months a few years ago, they are now routinely going at least three and even four months now. 

Here's my timeline with them:

Application paid on 24 April 11
Documents sent from the US on 2 May 11
Documents delivered to VETASSESS on 9 May 11

I then received an email from VETASSESS around 5 Jun 11 saying that my application would be going through "further investigation." Turns out that it was randomly selected to be assessed by DIAC. My employer reference then received an email from the Australian Consulate in Washington, DC on 28 Jun 11.

It's now 7 Aug 11 and my status still says "pending" 91 days/13 weeks after the documents were delivered. I was recently informed by VETASSESS that my application would take around another month before being complete.

Hopefully it will be completed by the end of September. That would make it 144 days/20.5 weeks/5 months from the day that the documents were delivered to them.

That being said, hopefully yours won't take as long for two main reasons: 
a) hopefully you won't be randomly selected for "further investigation" by DIAC and 
b) you're submitting it after 1 July under VETASSESS' new format (I still have to send another application to them to get a letter of my educational qualifications for points test purposes).

Supposedly they're the busier than they have ever been in their history. Given my experience, I believe them, but I hope that yours is much quicker.


----------



## Spieman (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey

Im going to be submitting my application to VETASSESS pretty soon. I have a diploma in MArketing and 3 years professional web design experience. im just a little confused as where to go from there as web design is only on the schedule 2 SOL which means state sponsored. Which state sponsors that type of job. My brother has just recieved his PR and lives in Adelaide. This whole VISA process is a nightmare. Any adivce would be grtatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## lucky_13 (Jul 28, 2011)

Spieman said:


> Hey
> 
> Im going to be submitting my application to VETASSESS pretty soon. I have a diploma in MArketing and 3 years professional web design experience. im just a little confused as where to go from there as web design is only on the schedule 2 SOL which means state sponsored. Which state sponsors that type of job. My brother has just recieved his PR and lives in Adelaide. This whole VISA process is a nightmare. Any adivce would be grtatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Spieman,

I think we are in same boat, i am also a web designer and after going through every State Migration List i found that Web Designer occupation is not there in any State Migration List.

But occupation is listed in Scedule 1 and 2, so this occupation now is in OFF-LIST occupation and every state has quota and different rules for OFF-LIST sponsorship, and most states are asking for Offer letter to be eligible for OFF-LIST sponsorship.


Bit disappointing


----------



## Spieman (Nov 27, 2007)

lucky_13 said:


> Hi Spieman,
> 
> I think we are in same boat, i am also a web designer and after going through every State Migration List i found that Web Designer occupation is not there in any State Migration List.
> 
> ...


Hey Lucky,

The whole process is an absolute nightmare. I strated a thread a few days ago explaining my situation and had a few replies. It seems the best thing to do is get VETASSESSed, go over on a working holiday VISA; find a job and get sponsored.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/89951-any-experience-migration-group-b-work-experience.html


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

*Info on Assessment*

Hi Lucky.

Count me in. I had just started the process. Can you update me about your current state.

Thanks, Sandhya.



lucky_13 said:


> Hi Spieman,
> 
> I think we are in same boat, i am also a web designer and after going through every State Migration List i found that Web Designer occupation is not there in any State Migration List.
> 
> ...


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

@Sunita.Sanjaykumar
Which agent did you employ?


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

sunita.sanjaykumar said:


> hi
> as mentioned my exp was absolutely hassle free and I sent my education documents mark sheets and degree certificates and my last 10 years employment assessed hence all documents had to be notarised and sent.
> They ask for the employment document in a particular format which i had requested for from all my previous employers which they obliged with.
> 
> ...



Hello Sunita..

Could you please provide ur opinion on my situation...

I'm planning to get Vetassess assessment... I'm not in a position to inform my current manager or company on my plan to migrate at this point of time...

Vetassess contact confirmed that I can submit the application for skills assessment excluding my current employment if it covers the 5 years employment experience I want to claim... I asked him if it amount to concealing of info if I omit my current employment in skills assessment and add it during my visa application stage.. he said he cant comment on that and asked me to contact DIAC for info.. However I didn't find an email id to contact DIAC to verify this..

whats ur thought on this..? 
If anyone else is having an idea please assist..

Thank u,
Ben..


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

sdevasani said:


> Hi Lucky.
> 
> Count me in. I had just started the process. Can you update me about your current state.
> 
> Thanks, Sandhya.


Now a days Vetasses process is quite easy n less time consuming. I got my documents assessed in 3 weeks n got the assessment letter. Hope same for you. My occupation conference and event organisor


----------



## mangs (Dec 9, 2012)

it takes approximately 2 months for the assessment results to come through.

we sent them through our agent.

if you need any more clarifications ask away 

regards
sunita[/QUOTE]




Which agent did you employ sunita?


----------

